# [$100 USD] - Hamilton H605325100 Steel Bracelet



## ochavez

For sale is a Hamilton H605325100 - this will fit any Jazzmaster with 20mm Lug with. It is a full link set with a few marks.

Price includes shipping in CONUS.






























Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ochavez

Bump

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ochavez

TTT

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

